# Can anyone talk to me about UCLA's production program?



## edward harby (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone have time to exchange a few emails / messages about me over UCLA's production program? I'm hoping to apply as a director.  I have tons of questions that've been nagging at me for this school specifically. 

Thanks


----------

